# Admiral multicar policy...what's the catch?



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Just thought I'd run it by you guys as this seems a bit too good to be true.

This is the first full year of insuring the GT-R, I also run a Corsa for work.

No other qoutes yet to compare with but the GT-R on it's own with NCP and legal is £836.

She then ran it through with the Corsa on (which doesn't run out until Dec) and got a figure of £788. The GT-R costing £611, the Corsa £177. NCP, legal etc.

So on paper this looks fantastic, even the Corsa at a full year this won't go up massively. Lowering XS brings it up to £853, but this is still way lower than how I insure now.

So, does anyone do this and find the following years premium sky rockets? It's the only thing I can think that will make this a pain if I put all the eggs in one basket?

First time of insuring 2 cars so on a learning curve, any advice would be great


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep I use Admiral multicar r35, golf R and and A3 £878 best I could get for the 3 cars


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Yep I use Admiral multicar r35, golf R and and A3 £878 best I could get for the 3 cars


Have you had it for more than a year Sandy? Keen to hear how much the renewal is.


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

i thought the same when I first used them for multicar, added the evoque to the policy for 60 quid. Total for the evoque and gtr is 728. Absolute bargain


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Renewal was up to £966 this year phoned them got it down to £878 same cover.

been with them 3 years now cheapest for me by far


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, got a few other questions to ask them but it does look an unbeatable quote for me to insure both cars.

Ta


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't think they like modified cars much.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I don't think they like modified cars much.


Possibly big mods. Declared y pipe and stg 1, under 10% increase so no problems there.

Other than eventually establishing a y pipe is an exhaust mod and yes, a remap is 'to do with the engine' we had a battle where she said my car was an import...umm nope!

Not as knowledgeable as pace ward, but gave an instant price that will take some beating.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Had no problem declaring my exhaust either


----------

